# facebook notification

## teddydeluxe

hallo,

kennt jemand eine funktionierende facebook benachrichtigung für den desktop ? ich habe es mit einen veralteten screenlet versucht, mit gwibber unter xubuntu und wollte wallbox testen, aber alles läuft nicht richtig. ich brauche nur eine benachrichtigung für neue nachrichten, mehr funktionen sind nicht nötig.

kennt jemand eine funktionierende lösung ?

danke

----------

## Jean-Paul

Vielleicht solltest du deine Suchmaschine wechseln   :Very Happy: 

Meine zeigt auf der ersten Trefferseite:

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/omg-5-five-facebook-apps-for-the-linux-desktop

http://www.my-guides.net/en/guides/linux/how-to-get-facebook-notifications-in-linux-using-fbuntu

http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=16685

https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/facebook-notify-git/

Jean-Paul

----------

## teddydeluxe

meiner suchmaschine gehts gut  :Smile:  nur habe ich diese optionen durch und nichts bekomme ich ordentlich zum laufen.

nur fbuntu muss ich noch testen

edit :

fbuntu läuft auch nicht, errors im script. scheinbat fehlt mir das paket python-indicate, das scheinbar ubuntu spezifisch ist   :Confused: 

----------

## franzf

python-bindings für libindicate sind wohl dem "gtk3-only weil gtk2 deprecated"-Wahn der Gentoo-devs zum Opfer gefallen :/

```
src_configure() {

        append-flags -Wno-error

        # python bindings are only for GTK+-2.x             # < das

        econf \

                --docdir=/usr/share/doc/${PF} \

                --disable-silent-rules \

                --disable-static \

                $(use_enable gtk) \

                $(use_enable introspection) \

                --disable-python \                          # < und das

                --disable-scrollkeeper \

                --with-gtk=3 \                              # < und das

                --with-html-dir=/usr/share/doc/${PF}/html

}
```

----------

## teddydeluxe

das ist natürlich unvorteilhaft..

keine lösung, die google bisher hergab, funktionierte. ich gebe gwibber noch eine chanche.

edit : 

gwibber hat immernoch ein problem mit facebook

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/1058672

den bug gibts schon seit oktober..

es scheint keine ordentliche lösung zu geben

----------

## forrestfunk81

Gnome 3 hat mittlerweile auch Facebook bei den Online Accounts integriert. Denke damit funktioniert chatten, habs aber nicht getestet.

----------

## teddydeluxe

danke, ich nutze aber xfce

----------

## Jean-Paul

Du könntest das Thema mal von der anderen Seite betrachten.

Wenn du nichts fertiges findest, vielleicht gibt es etwas das nur etwas aufbereitet werden muss.

Gesucht mit  *Quote:*   

> facebook-notification+python

 

hab ich z. B. den hier gefunden

http://linuxaria.com/pills/linux-facebook-notify?lang=en

Jean-Paul

----------

## teddydeluxe

das hatte ich auch schon getestet, leider informiert es mich nicht über nachrichten und das ist das einzige, was ich brauche.

ausserdem hat das script ein problem mit meinem gtk, das modul kann nicht gefunden werden   :Confused: 

trotzdem danke

----------

